# Synapse Alloy- can it take short reach brakes?



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I’m looking at most likely getting an aluminum Cannondale this winter, and weighing the pros and cons of the Synapse or CAAD9. At whatever spec I end up getting, I would want to install SRAM/Shimano brakes, rather than the Tektros that come with certain models. In fact, I have a pair of 2008 SRAM Rival brakes sitting in my parts box right now.

The 2010 Synapse Alloy is spec’d with Tektro R538 which I understand are 47-57mm brakes…can these be swapped for the Rivals which I believe max out at 47/49mm reach? I would likely be running 25c tires or possibly narrow 28’s (Conti 4-Season).

Thanks,


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump- anyone?

I also have a call into Cannondale but yet to hear back.


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

Not sure if this helps but you should have no problems fitting Rival brakes onto the CAAD9 frame as seen here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188022 

As for the tire size, I would think that 25c should fit with no issues on the CAAD. I plan on fitting both Rival brakes as well as 25c tires on my CAAD9 as soon as it comes in.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I think you better get to a Cannondale shop and measure them. When I looked at the carbon Synapse vs the alloy Synapse side by side. The alloy Synapse had a lot of clearance on the front fork and I'm not sure a short reach brake max'd out would reach the brake rim of the wheel. The alloy Synapse is a solid ride but doesn't get the press of the CAAD9 because people label the Synapse a "comfort" bike which is not true. The shaping/manipulation of the alloy on the Synapse is quite impressive.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

acckids said:


> I think you better get to a Cannondale shop and measure them. When I looked at the carbon Synapse vs the alloy Synapse side by side. The alloy Synapse had a lot of clearance on the front fork and I'm not sure a short reach brake max'd out would reach the brake rim of the wheel. The alloy Synapse is a solid ride but doesn't get the press of the CAAD9 because people label the Synapse a "comfort" bike which is not true. The shaping/manipulation of the alloy on the Synapse is quite impressive.


Thanks- I did hear back directly from Cannondale and the alloy Synapse can ONLY take the longer reach brakes.

I'm planning on test riding it and the CAAD and will make my decision then, and if I go with the Synapse will just need to evaluate the brakes over time and replace with something better if necessary. It looks like Shimano makes an Ultegra level longer reach brake.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I thought there was a lot of clearance. Tektro brakes are getting better reviews. Cyclingnews recently gave Tektro brakes a good review

I switched from Cane Creek long reach brakes to Shimano and I could tell the difference.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 2009 Synapse AL 5 with the stock tektro brakes and they work great. I am changing other parts as I find a smoking deal but the brakes aren't even on my radar screen.


----------

